# Server 2003 EE working very slow



## vanandd (Nov 16, 2009)

Dear Friends,

We have HP Proliant DL 580 series server machine installed Server 2003 Enterprise Edition and RAM Capacity is 16 GB. I have formatted the server machine in the month of November 2011 because it was working very slow. Then, It was running fine and there was no issue. But, Again in Janauary month its started working very slow. Actually, I dont know what is the reason. So, Again I have formatted the server with same operating system. Then, It was working fine...and Now, I feel its going slow....

Slow Means, When I open any Folder or any drive its taking more time to go next step. If, I referesh on the desktop also, Its taking some time to come....In normal desktop computers is coming very fastly...But, in server machine with the capacity of 16 GB is not coming....

Please send me your valuable suggestions at the earliest....

Thanks,
vanandd


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is the OS patched? Is the server up to date with firmware updates? Is the memory supported? Are all of the correct and up to date drivers installed?


----------



## vanandd (Nov 16, 2009)

Dear Sir,

Is the OS Patched ? Could please describe about this?

Firm Ware Updates ? I have allowed for automatic updates. Its getting update and its upto date.

Is the memory supported? We have enabled the PAE in the server. In my computer properties is coming 16GB....So, I think its supported....

Regarding Uptodate Drivers ? I installed with the SERVER SMART CD only....Could you please tell me about this?

I am waiting for your valuable reply...?

Regards

vanandd


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The OS being patched would mean that all windows updates are applied and it is up to the current Service Pack level. 
Firmware updates are updated for the embedded controllers on a given server (BIOS, RAID controller, Network Controller, etc.)
Memory being supported means that it is supported by the motherboard as well as the OS, you just cannot throw any sort of memory in any server model and expect it to work properly. The server smart CD only installs the drivers for when the server was initially manufactured, they are probably way out of date. Look in device manager to see if all of your device drivers are loaded and then go to the manufacturers web site and get the latest ones.


----------



## vanandd (Nov 16, 2009)

Dear Sir,

I am very thankful to you......

But, I have searched in net that smart start new version is availble now. So, Can I format the sever with new version...or can I update through online....?

If, I install with this new version of smart start, all like patch, firmware and drivers will be upto date. Am I right? or I need to update all separately....

Could you please tell me sir...

Regards,

vanandd.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The server is already installed so why reinstall it, it really makes no sense. Just update the drivers and firmware manually from the manufacturers web site.


----------



## vanandd (Nov 16, 2009)

Dear Sir,

Thanks for your suggestions....

Could you please tell me how to update the drivers and firmware manually ? Because, I am new person to do that....Please....

Regards,

vanandd


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are you really qualified to be a server admin if you cannot update drivers or firmware? It is no different than updating them on any other computer.


----------



## ITSupportSydney (Mar 15, 2012)

vanandd said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions....
> 
> ...


Hi Vanandd,

On the smart start CD, there is an auto update feature.
It will auto detect what version of firmware and drives you have and then install only the updated ones. See below:

*Software Version Control* - use HP Systems Insight Manager Software Version Control to automatically download ProLiant system software and firmware updates from HP's web site, allowing the customer to evaluate the updates, create system software and firmware baselines, and schedule necessary deployments. Install HP Systems Insight Manager using the Management CD or download from www.hp.com/go/hpsim.
*Get Proactive Notifications of Software Updates* - subscribe to communications 
_____________________________________________________________________________________

Answer posted as is IT Support Sydney assumes no responsibility for any damaged cause, either directly or indirectly by following the above post.


----------



## vanandd (Nov 16, 2009)

Dear Friends,

I am really thanking you for the valuable replies.....

But, I have downloaded the latest firmware from HP website version is 9.30. And, I was trying to update firmware through offline. Its running and when its coming to "Building Inventroy Available Updates" its taking more time. (Means in one hour 17% only finished)...then, I got an error "Discovery Failed". 
I thought may be our cd drive got some problem and then I tried through another USB drive. Then also I got the same problem.....

Could you please tell me the cause of problem.....

Regards,

vanandd


----------



## ITSupportSydney (Mar 15, 2012)

vanandd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am really thanking you for the valuable replies.....
> 
> ...


Hi Vanandd,

Have you tried offline as well as online updating?

Also try the following:

HPSUM may report Discovery Failed error in the following circumstances:

 Third-party storage may cause a failure or HPSUM to hang. 
 Foreign languages caused either the software or services discovery portions of HPSUM to fail because of non-ASCII 
characters in earlier releases of HPSUM (prior to HPSUM Version 3.1.0). 
 Empty environment variables caused HPSUM to crash in earlier releases of HPSUM (prior to HP SUM Version 3.1.0). To see if 
you have an empty environment variable, look at the environment using set in Windows or env in Linux and see if you 
have anything looking like this: PARAMETER= (with nothing on the right side of the = sign). 
 Inability to communicate with a remote targ et because of noisy networks or in some cases multiple NICs on the same subnet. 
HP is working to fix this in our next release. 
If HPSUM reports the Discovery Failed error, you can tr oubleshoot the issue by any of the following processes: 
 Run the HPSUM discovery tools individually. To do this , run the hpsum_hwdiscovery, hpsum_swdiscovery, and 
hpsum_srvdiscovery modules independently. They do not do anythi ng to the server that would affect normal operations. They 
should generate XML output with the names hwdiscovery.xml, swdiscovery.xml, and srvdiscovery.xml respectively. 
 Verify that the latest drivers are installed from the most recent PSP so you remove driver or firmware incompatibility as a 
possible issue.

Update the firmware offline by booting the Firmware Maintenanc e ISO from CD or USB key.

______________________________________________________________________________________
Answer posted as is IT Support Sydney assumes no responsibility for any damaged caused, either directly or indirectly by following the above post.


----------



## vanandd (Nov 16, 2009)

Dear Friends,

Thanks for your message....

But, I got some confusion for updating firmware. So, I have decided to format the server with smart start latest version. So, I want to know that, If, I format with latest smart start, all will get upto date update. Am i right? I mean, firmware, Drivers and OS Patch?

And also, I want to know, Can I install 64 BIT OS in my server (Means Windows Server 2003 R2 Enterprice Edition 64 BIT). (Processor E2335 2.0 GHz)

Please answer my question urgently....

Regards

vanandd


----------



## vanandd (Nov 16, 2009)

Dear Sir,

Can you please tell me how to update driver with smart start latest version without OS installation....?

Waiting for your reply....

Regards

vanandd


----------



## ITSupportSydney (Mar 15, 2012)

vanandd said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> Can you please tell me how to update driver with smart start latest version without OS installation....?
> 
> ...


Hi Vanandd,

I am glad to see you have chosen to update before rebuilding.
Now there are three possible updates your system could need:

3. Firmware / Bios Update provided by your hardware vendor (in this case HP).
2. Driver Update provided by hour hardware vendor (in this case HP).
1. Windows Server Updates provided by Microsoft

*FIRST BACKUP THE SERVER SO YOU CAN UNDO ANY CHANGES.*

Lets start backwards with number 1: Windows Server Updates.

Is your server running the latest updates from Microsoft?
Go here: http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com

And make sure you have all the available updates: a. Critical + Recommended + Optional

Let me know when you have done this and we will move on to step 2.

______________________________________________________________________________________
Answer posted as is IT Support Sydney assumes no responsibility for any damaged caused, either directly or indirectly by following the above post.


----------



## vanandd (Nov 16, 2009)

Dear IT Support Sydney,

As per above thread, I have checked the windows server updates and Installed all available updates. But, there is no hight priority level updates. Only Optional updtaes (.NET Frame Work 4.0) . How ever, I have updated. So, Please advise me to proceed to next step.....

Waiting for your reply......

Regards,

vanandd


----------



## ITSupportSydney (Mar 15, 2012)

vanandd said:


> Dear IT Support Sydney,
> 
> As per above thread, I have checked the windows server updates and Installed all available updates. But, there is no hight priority level updates. Only Optional updtaes (.NET Frame Work 4.0) . How ever, I have updated. So, Please advise me to proceed to next step.....
> 
> ...


Good Job Vanandd,

 Bios update by HP.
You say your server is a DL 580, running Windows 2003 32 bit so please go here and download the bios:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=15351&prodSeriesId=341566&prodNameId=341567&swEnvOID=1005&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=MTX-UNITY-I20505
*Before you use it, please DO A FULL BACKUP!*
Once you have updated to the latest bios, let me know and we will move on to the next step.
______________________________________________________________________________________
Answer posted as is IT Support Sydney assumes no responsibility for any damaged caused, either directly or indirectly by following the above post.


----------



## vanandd (Nov 16, 2009)

Dear IT Support Sydney,

Thanks for your message.....

Actually, We are using HP Proliant DL 380 G5 server. How ever, I have downloaded the BIOS - SYSTEM ROM from the HP website. But, for this server, they have given two files as follows,
1. ** CRITICAL ** Online ROM Flash Component for Windows - HP ProLiant DL380 G5 (P56) Servers (CP015231) (1.2 MB)
2. ** CRITICAL ** Systems ROMPaq Firmware Upgrade for HP ProLiant DL380 G5 (P56) Servers (SP53328) (5.1 MB)

So, Can you please tell me which file I need to update and how to do that.....

Please Dont mistake me....
Waiting for your reply....

Regards
vanandd


----------



## ITSupportSydney (Mar 15, 2012)

vanandd said:


> Dear IT Support Sydney,
> 
> Thanks for your message.....
> 
> ...


Hi Vanandd,

Please use option 1: "Online ROM Flash Component for Windows - HP Profliant DL 380 (p56)

______________________________________________________________________________________
Answer posted as is IT Support Sydney assumes no responsibility for any damaged caused, either directly or indirectly by following the above post.


----------



## vanandd (Nov 16, 2009)

Dear IT Support Sydney,

Thanks for your message.....

I will update it immediately and will inform you....But, I have another doubt on this...Is there any problem will come If, I update both the files....?

Please let me know....

Regards,

vanandd


----------



## ITSupportSydney (Mar 15, 2012)

vanandd said:


> Dear IT Support Sydney,
> 
> Thanks for your message.....
> 
> ...


Hi Vanandd,

Depending on the files, usually one if for online (in windows) and the other is offline (boot off usb or cd).

They are usually the same file and offer the same upgrades, just via different methods.

Please just do step one and confirm firmware has been upgraded from your current version to the latest.

_____________________________________________________________________________________

Answer posted "as is" IT Support Sydney assumes no responsibility for any damaged caused, either directly or indirectly by following the above post.


----------



## vanandd (Nov 16, 2009)

Dear IT Support Sydney,

As per your thread, I have updated the latest BIOS in our server and also, I have checked the date and version of the latest bios. Before It was, 25/05/2010 and now it is 05/02/2011.

So, Could you please advise me to further steps...

Regards

vanandd


----------



## ITSupportSydney (Mar 15, 2012)

vanandd said:


> Dear IT Support Sydney,
> 
> As per your thread, I have updated the latest BIOS in our server and also, I have checked the date and version of the latest bios. Before It was, 25/05/2010 and now it is 05/02/2011.
> 
> ...


Dear Vanandd,
Are you still experiencing the issue after a bios update, if so, proceed to update the remaining firmware for the system:

First you need to determine what firmware you have installed so you can identify what needs to an upgrade.

Try go to: Start -> HP Management Agents -> HP System Management Home Page
login (only you know this username and password) and go to Software -> Firmware information

You will see each version of firmware installed on your system.

Now go to the web site and download the latest: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodNameId=3288134&prodTypeId=15351&prodSeriesId=1121516&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1005

This is the manual method as the automatic method failed for you last time. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Answer posted as is IT Support Sydney assumes no responsibility for any damaged caused, either directly or indirectly by following the above post.


----------



## vanandd (Nov 16, 2009)

Dear IT Support Sydney,

I am really thankfull to your valuable suggestions....

Actually, After updtaed BIOS also, I am facing the same problem. So, As per your thread, I will try to update the Firmware via which I have dowloaded already from the HP website. But, last time also I have tried to update the same by offline only. I got the error message. I will try it again....

And, that username and password...I really dont know....Can you please tell me about that....

Regards,


----------



## vanandd (Nov 16, 2009)

Dear IT Support Sydeny,

How are you ? Long days there is no reply from you....I am waiting for your reply.....becasue, still I am facing the same problem....and also, I am planning to format the server machine with 64 Bit OS...because, in 32 Bit OS, I have enabled PAE for 16 GB Ram.

So, Could you please advice me on the same subject....? Or Is there any problem will araise if, we update firmware ?

Please advice me on the same....

Regards,

vanandd


----------

